# B.Y.C (back yard chicken)



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone in T.O keeping B.Y.C (back yard chicken) or know someone who has special breeds for sale.I am looking for small rare B.Y.C type around 1 to 2 lbs size .Prefer small baby chicks.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We are not in Toronto, but we kept chickens for 5 years until a coyote got in the pen.
Our chicks came from TSC, cost us .99 each for day olds. Not special breeds, just Rhode Island Reds.
But we also had Barnevelders and Copper Marans. 

There is a Fur and Feather tail gate sale at Burls Creek on Hwy 11 every spring. There is usually someone there with heritage breeds and should have chicks.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Crayon I am hoping to start in nov or dec with some chicks


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Winter is a hard time to get chicks. They need to be kept warm, so you will be keeping them indoors until the spring.
Even when we got our chicks in April, we still had to keep them inside with a heat lamp for the first two months.
Once they were a year old, they lived outside in a coop for the winter, with a heat lamp.
There are some breeders on line. You can even get fertilized eggs, if you want the full experience, but will need an egg turner if you go that route.
Good luck!


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

simba said:


> Anyone in T.O keeping B.Y.C (back yard chicken) or know someone who has special breeds for sale.


I didn't think backyard chickens were allowed in Toronto except in a handful of wards that recently started a pilot.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

My coup is in a backyard insulate sun room .I will keep them in the house for now.B.Y.C are allowed now in some ward in Toronto .I am In the Allowed ward.
Crayon are chicks only avaible in the spring ?It might be hard to find Chicks now . Also what are some feed that you used for your B.Y.C and where do I buy the feed (food)?


----------

